# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Ball balancing Robot, UFactory, open source hardware robotic platforms, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Developer - UFactory

----------


## Airicist

Ball Balancing Robot 

 Published on Oct 12, 2013




> This ball balancing robot can stand on a ball stable by the balance system of itself. There is only one connect point between the robot and the ground, so it is more flexible than the traditional wheeled robot. It can move to any directions without turn. What's more, for the traditional wheeled robot when its center of gravity is too high it may fall down, but by using this robot the problem will not exist.

----------


## Airicist

Ball Balancing Robot Controlled by Arduino Test#1

 Published on Dec 10, 2013




> In the new version of the ball balancing robot, we use Arduino MEGA 2560 as the controller and also change the sensor to MPU6050. This is the first test of the new one. More test video will be updated soon. Next, we will change the encoder motor to stepper motor. Maybe it will be more stable.

----------


## Airicist

Control the ballbalancing robot by Smartphone through Bluetooth 

 Published on Dec 13, 2013




> Just add a Serial Bluetooth module on the robot and use the Smartphone to control it. More improvements need to be done.

----------

